# Lisbon, Portugal



## crf8 (Dec 15, 2019)

FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 15, 2019)

Good set.......


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm going in May!


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice set.


----------



## edsland (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice set and #2 for me because it's messing with my equilibrium.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2019)

We went last year & much preferred Porto to Lisbon. 
Found the widespread graffiti in Lisbon so disturbing.


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> We went last year & much preferred Porto to Lisbon.
> Found the widespread graffiti in Lisbon so disturbing.



I am biased (my family are northern Portuguese and I lived in Braga, just to the northeast of Porto  ) but I will agree with you. The last time I was in Lisbon, I didn't notice too much graffiti, but perhaps there is more now or we were in different sections of the city. And I do find Lisbon to be beautiful and fun. But Porto suits me better.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2019)

limr said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > We went last year & much preferred Porto to Lisbon.
> ...



Then you will recognize this view I shot of Porto from the other side of the river, a three frame stitch.


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2019)

Ron Evers said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...



Ponte de Dom Luis from Vila Nova de Gaia. Did you hit the port houses there?


----------



## crf8 (Dec 16, 2019)

The graffiti in Lisbon was extensive and horrible. Multiple tour guides called it Urban Art. 
We told them it was vandalism and the people should be arrested.




FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 17, 2019)

limr said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




Yes we did & had a tasting of three here.






Not these three though.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 17, 2019)

crf8 said:


> The graffiti in Lisbon was extensive and horrible. Multiple tour guides called it Urban Art.
> *We told them it was vandalism and the people should be arrested.*View attachment 183794
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.  Here is a trolley in Porto.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2019)

Happens to a lot of cities.  Florence used to be really bad but got cleaned up recently. Rome was pretty trashy/graffitied outside the main tourist attraction when we went there a few years ago.

Lisbon still looks really amazing and full of stuff to see/do.  We took Porto off our list, mainly because we wanted to hit so much in such a short amount of time.


----------



## limr (Dec 17, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Happens to a lot of cities.  Florence used to be really bad but got cleaned up recently. Rome was pretty trashy/graffitied outside the main tourist attraction when we went there a few years ago.
> 
> Lisbon still looks really amazing and full of stuff to see/do.  We took Porto off our list, mainly because we wanted to hit so much in such a short amount of time.



Put the Chiado neighborhood on the list. The Alfama is famous for people who want to hear fado, but it's gotten touristy. Check travel websites for fado places in other areas if that's something you're interested in. If you are interested in sampling different port wines, there is a Solar do Vinho do Porto in the Bairro Alto where you can try a range of different ports by the glass. If it's like the one in Porto, they'll have a few nibbles but a huge port menu. Just a nice way to chill for an hour or two, try a few kinds of port, and move on. Be ready for a lot of hills, and be sure try pasteis de nata (or just 'natas' - you might see them called pasteis de Belem). And don't be too put off - sometimes we're sort of gruff off the bat, not always the effusively friendly sort that most tourists like to see from locals - but once we warm up, we're quite helpful and generous.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> Portuguese chefs just cannot prepare meat, preparing fish they manage well, but a steak, tournados etc...terrible! We've tried it in at least 10 Lisbon restaurants, all with the same disappointing result  so, be prepared.



Don't worry, I'm going to San Sebastian too...



limr said:


> Put the Chiado neighborhood on the list. The Alfama is famous for people who want to hear fado, but it's gotten touristy. Check travel websites for fado places in other areas if that's something you're interested in. If you are interested in sampling different port wines, there is a Solar do Vinho do Porto in the Bairro Alto where you can try a range of different ports by the glass. If it's like the one in Porto, they'll have a few nibbles but a huge port menu. Just a nice way to chill for an hour or two, try a few kinds of port, and move on. Be ready for a lot of hills, and be sure try pasteis de nata (or just 'natas' - you might see them called pasteis de Belem). And don't be too put off - sometimes we're sort of gruff off the bat, not always the effusively friendly sort that most tourists like to see from locals - but once we warm up, we're quite helpful and generous.



Yeah I want to still do a port tasting there... thanks!


----------

